# Tetris High Scores list cleared



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Why was the tetris high score list cleared? Every one but rays score got deleted


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Because Ray was the only one in the Top 10. 

Catch him if you can.  

(I sure can't)


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Heh heh heh...


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ray_Clum _
> *Heh heh heh... *


Whats your Secret


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

He has LOT's of time on his hands.


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Because Ray was the only one in the Top 10.
> 
> Catch him if you can.
> ...


I can
I could
I did...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

evil dbsyalk-this tetris is hooverdammed addicitve...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Speaking of Tetris I just loaded a new version on, its fixes a bunch of things. 

Now Level 10 is working properly and is MUCH harder! Should make for some good scores.

Netscape still is not working correctly. The author is working with the Marcomedia folks to see whats going on.

Glad you guys like it. I am working on a nice arcade for our members to kill time in when they are bored.


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Speaking of Tetris I just loaded a new version on, its fixes a bunch of things.
> 
> Now Level 10 is working properly and is MUCH harder! Should make for some good scores.
> ...


I think something broke. I got passed 100000 and i couldnt add my high score because i didnt have permisson.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry about that Bogi, it should be fixed now, I am working with the author to fix the netscape issues. 

I am done for today playing with the Tetris problems.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

if you become addicted to this game, does that mean you need a tetris shot to get over it?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

:rolling: :rotfl: :thats: :goodjob: :lol:


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

I sense cheating in the tetris game with CBs score


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't know if Chris added his score or not, he was playing for a very long time this afternoon, so it is possible.

Other people who have installed this game have reported scores of 1 MILLION! So Chris's score is not out of line at all. 

I do plan on resetting the leaderboard on Monday Morning, I do believe that I will get an update this weekend that will only put one of the users high scores online instead of have 5 of the 10 top people being the same person.

I am also working on a few more games where the score is kept on our servers to make it fun for everyone.

Me I cant get past level 6.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, you cought me  . I was tired of not showing up on the top 10 so I hacked into the database and created my own score.  

Just having a little fun.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Shame Shame Chris...

When I reset the scores on Monday if you play as soon as I reset the scores you will have a good chance of making the top 10.

Did anyone notice on level 10 you need to clear 1000 lines? Wonder if anyone can beat that.


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Just please dont clear number 1 or the top3 or better yet keep the scores as is.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bogi, I installed a new version of the game this morning, this new version has MANY MORE levels and its harder the father you get in the game.

Because of the changes the database needed to be cleared and reset totaly I was unable to keep any of the scores.

Now that you got some practice try this version. I think you will like it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Think your good at Tetris....

Try is now.... HAHAHAHA (Evil Laugh)


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Is Yrac Real ?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

he was playing all last night, so i assume yes.. :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes he is real, he was playing a LONG LONG time last night.

For what its worth, I am consitering resetting the scores one more time, I have eliminated the pause option so this means people scores won't be as high. 

If I do it will be the last time, then I will reset it once a month after that.

What do you guys think?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know, I like that fact you reset it every day. 

Its the only way I can get on the list. :lol:


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Yarc must be fake. I just seen him have 1st and second as a high score now he dosent have second he is gone. Only admins have that power what are you up to DBStalk


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Congrats Ray


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm starting to get up there... give me another week and I'll be at the top, and man...is this thing addictive! I must play atleast once or twice a day....


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Just when I get I high enough score to make the list, somebody does better....


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Neil Derryberry _
> *Just when I get I high enough score to make the list, somebody does better.... *


Thats how it goes. I use to be #1 but the game really dose get boring after a while.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

I guess not being #1 yet has not made it boring for me....I won't stop till I'm at the top


----------

